# Media disconnected on wired ethernet-not easy fix



## el_gallardo (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey all I am having trouble with a wired ethernet connection in Windows 7. My motherboard is a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R and I have tried both the drivers included on the CD and the latest LAN drivers from the gigabyte website.

I have read a good amount of posts on typical issues people are facing and have used the command prompt to reset winsock, reset the interface, both ipv4 and ipv6. The realtek network adapter appears in the device manager with no issues, I have installed the drivers through the CD and also through device manager. I have tested the wire (works on my laptop). I went into my router and it has a record of the MAC address of the ethernet adapter (I found the mac address in bios and it matched). The router had also assigned an IP address to this MAC address so I set this IP address as dmz host but still nothing is working.

Are there any other tricks or tips that you guys advise? This is a brand new build with new motherboard and I know for a fact that the ethernet adapter on the motherboard is not broken because I tested it with another operating system (mac osx). I appreciate any input. Thank you!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like it could be a non-Windows firewall or security suite blocking.

Please show (you need to make the proper substitutions in the first two pings) ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following commands:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

*ping <IPv4 address from above output>

ping <Default Gateway from above output>

ping 8.8.8.8

ping yahoo.com*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## el_gallardo (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for the quick reply here is what I have in ipconfig:
---------------------------------------------------------
C:\Users\Dan>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dan-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-6F-65-95-5F-05
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3D5283E4-096B-4A54-8A90-238ADA04F705}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Dan>ping 8.8.8.8

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.

Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Dan>ping www.yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host www.yahoo.com. Please check the name and try ag
ain.

C:\Users\Dan>

------------------------------

I dont see any ipv4 or default gateway to ping. Thanks again for the help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This is really puzzling given that the NIC works with another OS. The Media disconnected (yes, I know you said that in your title, but I wanted to see for myself in the ipconfig  ) means that Windows is not recognizing that a cable is connected.

Does the ethernet LED light when the cable is plugged it?

On some systems Windows will turn off the ethernet if it thinks it's not being used. To guard against this make sure the cable is connected *before *you turn the machine on.

Do you have a non-Windows firewall or security suite on the machine? I don't think it would cause Media disconnected, but am already running out of ideas on this one.

You do have the latest chipset and ethernet drivers from the motherboard manufacturer's web site, right?


----------



## el_gallardo (Feb 17, 2011)

Ya im puzzled myself, I haven't used a windows operating system in a few years but I dont remember running into problems like this back in Windows XP.

I didn't have the newest chipset drivers. I have installed them now but it did not help.

I have replaced the ethernet cable and tested it with my laptop (working) but there are no LED lights coming from the ethernet port on the motherboard (with either ethernet cable). 

Not really sure what to do at this point, I have a 64bit version of Windows 7 installed im thinking of trying to install a 32bit to, although I dont think this is the problem. Maybe a fresh install will help, any other ideas?


----------



## el_gallardo (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for trying to help it turns out my issue was a lot different than I thought. Apparently the motherboard messed up the ethernet port and by clearing the cmos it has returned back to normal and is working. Interestingly I DID flash the BIOS but this didnt change anything. So the problem is solved and according to the post I read this is common on gigabyte motherboards. I have a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R VER2 for future reference. Thanks again.

-Dan


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting what you found. Glad you got it working. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------

